# Köping S10c Metal Lathe Questions And Advice Solicited



## ShinerTX (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello everyone,
Jim here, first time poster.... hobby machinist. Ive had several small metal lathes, but recently a friend who is closing his shop gave me a big Köping  lathe if I would move it... I did, All 8000# of it.
The lathe is in good condition, the wear is light and certainly adequate for a hack like me. I do have sone questions tho that I am hoping the members of the forum can help with. I have no experience with big lathes. 
As you probably know, this lathe is a hoss, with a good reputation for being very rigid, but made for taking deep hogging cuts, hard materials, etc. It is equipped with a 30hp (this is unbelievable to me!) 380 volt, 50hz 3 phase motor as originally equipped when the machine was built in Sweeden. The previous owner ran it on 440 volt 3 ph with no bad side effects, but because of the power availability in my shop, and no real need for making hogging cuts, I'm going to reporter it down to 7.5 or even 5 Hp, either single or 3 phase thru a rpc, which the performance charts in the lathes manual show is way more power than I need for my sissy work (I have a small refactory and cast "one off" or low volume aluminum parts, which sometime require machining) my first general question is to solicit advice... What's  the best way to go here? Single phase or 3 phase with the rotary converter. I won't put on a VFD due to expense...at the HP, those things are expensive and the gearbox on this lathe is pure artwork... No gears missing teeth or any other  issues. I'm leaning towards single phase, just to eliminate the rpc
Also something odd on the machine is the toolpost.  There are no dovetails on the compound, only a vertices stud that my assumption is goes thru a universal type square toolpost and is held rigid by  tension from the  nut. I've googled and searched Köping lathes and found a few pictures in which that seems to be the setup, but I'd sure like to hear different opinions or advice if I'm wrong there. Other lathes I have used have had more modern quick change toolpost S in a dovetail or with a t nut. On this compound, the bed is flat, with only the stud to hold the toolholder. I'll post pics as soon as I figure out how (is there a tutorial?)
Thanks for the replies and advice in advance.
I'm enjoying the forum!
Jim


----------



## dlane (Aug 23, 2016)

Sounds like a good big lathe, pics are fairly easy to post on this site " not thru tapatalk tho "


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 23, 2016)

great find, a single phase 5 hp motor should suffice.
it may cost somewhere around $500 for a decent motor, a bit less if you are vigilant or lucky!
nice score


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm just down the road from you in Victoria.  Almost two years ago, me and a friend of mine helped a lady clean out her dad's shop for her there on the Northwest side of town.  Wish now I bought the mill she had there, but I passed on it.  Did get some tooling out of the cleanout.  Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## ShinerTX (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for the replies! I'll post more developments as this project unfolds.


----------



## mksj (Aug 24, 2016)

You could get into a 3 phase 5 Hp motor and a VFD for similar pricing to a single phase 5 Hp motor. This is a 10Hp VFD, in this brand I recommend this size when using it for single phase for a 5Hp motor. You might be ably to also use it with a 7.5Hp motor if you need more. The motor is a Black Max Y543 which is a killer motor designed for VFDs, the price is unbelievably low. It would be a total of $400 for both with shipping, both are new. If you have other 3 phase equipment, get a RPC and use this motor.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Maratho...0-460-5HP-Max-Safe-5400-RPM-NOB-/181894041914
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TOP-220V-7-...UENCY-DRIVE-INVERTER-CE-QUALITY-/181949861664
7.5 Hp motor.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marathon-GT1015-7-5hp-electric-motor-/331342295083


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 24, 2016)

That is a heck of a deal on that motor, new price is about $1000.  I wish I needed one, I'd buy it.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Aug 24, 2016)

If I understand you correctly, you say the top of the compound it flat with just a mounting stud for the tool post?  That is pretty common - both my lathes are like that.  I pulled the compound apart and made a custom mounting stud for a knock off QCTP.  I put a PhaseII on the larger machine and a 40-position on the smaller one.  I'd say that both styles are good, I'm finding a preference for the 40-position.

Please post pictures.  What are you thinking of as your preferred tool post solution?


----------



## ShinerTX (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## ShinerTX (Aug 24, 2016)

Wow, posting that was easier than I thought.  Anyway, here's the toolpost, what would you suggest? Big lathes like this are a new animal for me. I really don't think I'll need a quick change,  I'm looking at them on eBay and everything seem to have a t nut underneath.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 24, 2016)

The T-nut is just that, a nut.  The stud screws into it.  Your compound does not require the T-nut, it already has a provision for the stud to screw into.


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 24, 2016)

Looks like a CA size tool post will fit that stud provided it's not over 1" in diameter.


----------



## ShinerTX (Aug 26, 2016)

The mounting stud at the tools is 7/8, threaded 7/8x14


----------



## Chipper5783 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi Shiner,  it looks like you are all set.  Both my lathes had a similar post arrangement.  I chose to make a new stud (had to disassemble the compound to install it).  You may be able to just make a locating sleeve and buy a nut.  I don't even use a locking pin - snug the center bolt and the tool post stays put.  I did make up a thin washer with a raised rim for underneath the tool post, so that the clamping force is further out.

Ken is probably right that a "CA" ought to be about right.  I have a CXA on my 15" lathe.  Double check your center height requirements.  It all depends on how high your compound is relative to the center line.


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 30, 2016)

Went out and measured my CA tool post.  It's 7/8" dia stud, not 1" as I previously said.  The height of the tool post is about 5".  I would guess yours was set up for a CA post originally. Ken


----------



## ShinerTX (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies! It appears that a CA toolpost will work great. I disassembled the compound today, cleaned everything and put it back together.  My neighbor had no motors that would suit this, so I'm still looking. I'll keep posting . Really, thanks a bunch for the replies, this is great!
J


----------

